# Post-Colonoscopy



## puddingpearl (Oct 10, 2011)

2 weeks ago I had a colonoscopy. 2 days later a pain started in my lower left abdomen.I went to the doctors and was told it would go away. It didn't so I went back and was told it was a Urinary Tract Infection (which I have NEVER had before) and that it was probably just a coincedence that it started after my colonoscopy - I am very sceptical.I have tried 2 different antibiotics so far, neither have worked. I have now been prescribed Ciprofloxacin which I am worried about taking as the leaflet that comes with it is nearly a metre long and I have read terrifying reviews, although my mum takes it and she is fine.I am suffering from very upset stomach and cramping because my very sensitive IBS-D HATES antibiotics.My symptoms are; pain in lower stomach, side and lower back, no appetite, very hot and sweaty then cold again, too painful to have sex and very very low mood.The doctor has only done the dipstick test with my urine in the surgery and it showed with slight infection, the sample is not back from the lab yet. She says it might not even be infection, it might be coming from my gut.Any comments? It would be very much appreciated. I feel like I'll never get rid of it, IBS is difficult enough to deal with, I can't handle something else.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I have learned that I need to take a very good probiotic whenever I am on an antibiotic. If the culture comes back negative... I'm not sure I would take the antibiotics any longer... but that's me. I use cranberry capsules for UTI type stuff and so far they do the job for me. I know others though whose UTI's cause them extreme pain and bloody urine... and unfortunately for them... they must use the antibiotics. So see what the culture says....In the meantime though.... I would try a probiotic.


----------



## puddingpearl (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the advise, you are a very devoted member and I really appreciate it.Test result should come next Tuesday but I will carry on taking Cipro until then and get some probiotics.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I have severe ibs and taking antibiotics makes me worse but like last year and beginning of this year i had to be prescribed them as i had a throat and chest infection.I took them at a childs dosage and in liquid form as i find it difficult to swallow tablet form.It did help me to tolerate the antibiotic a bit better and i managed to finish the course,so maybe worth trying if you need to take any in the future.BQ's advice is always good and probiotics worth a try.Hope you feel better.Take care.


----------

